# Whites tree frog leg problem



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so I have a group of whites tree frogs ive had for quite a few years. My blue phase frog started limping for no reason and i decided to take him out and keep a eye on him. I examined the tank wondering if there was anything in there and i found a spider on the outside back of the tank... i'm starting to wonder if the frog got bit...its been like a month and the entire leg of frog is like rotting now. I really don't want to have to put it down and ive been using everything i can for frogs to get rid of it... I was watching discovery channel and they amputated a reptiles leg i'm curious if i could do the same just to save its life... i know its kinda graphic but really if i had a rotting leg i would cut it off before i put myself down lol. But anyways maybe u guys can tell me what i should do  poor lil guy.. i hate to have him suffering.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

If your thinking amputation I would take him to the vet and have them do it.


----------



## Annie Belly (10 mo ago)

if i had a rotting leg i would cut it off before i put myself down 


cheezus_2007 said:


> I was in the same predicament a couple days ago. A week ago, I noticed my frog's front arm and hand was swollen, and he wasn't using it. I thought it was getting better when the swelling went down, but soon his hand turned black and withered off and his arm turned brown, stinky, and necrotic too. He wouldn't hardly open his eyes. The little froggy buddy was so sick that I didnt think he was going to make it through the night to get to a vet. Out of desperation, I did my own amputation at the elbow where the healthy tissue started, because he was going to die anyway, so I might as well try. A day later, he looked amazingly better! I hope he keeps doing okay, but for now, it looks like it saved his life.


----------



## Annie Belly (10 mo ago)

I also just happened to have the equipment for a pedialyte soak (I did a 1:8 solution) and antibiotics safe for reptiles, which I dosed for a 36g frog. But I am certain that if I had left his arm attached, he would have died of sepsis that night.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

This is an eleven year old thread. It isn't a live discussion any more. Don't bump ancient threads without good reason. There's a note at the bottom of every old dead thread to this effect. Read it, and follow it's guidelines.

Amputations without anesthesis are inhumane, and likely run afoul of animal cruelty laws in some places. 

This thread is closed.


----------

